# BoLink Sale



## CeO21 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hello Racers,

Just got in from a road trip to BoLink. They have parts (maybe not what you're looking for) for BoLink, RaceTech and DragMaster. Decals, Bodies, Tires; lots of stuff.

Give Steve a call (Cell) 770.560-2213. Oh yeh, the wind tunnel was awesome.

Regards,
Cecil Collins


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

So, was the company sold to someone else and he is just cleaning out excess inventory? I saw it posted on a thread some where. He emailed me and told me that everything was fine and nothing was for sale, but then I saw that post.....just curious. The racetech line had some cool stuff that I wouldn't mind owning the rights to if it was for sale.


Later EddieO


----------



## rc_car_maniac (Sep 9, 2004)

*rc_car_maniac*

How can Bolink still be in operation???? Everywhere I go to look for Bolink bodies I get told that the bodies are no longer available. If you have any information on how to contact Bolink direct please post it. 

The website www.bolink.com is a family counselling site. That same site a year ago was an R/C site!!

I thank you for any help you could give me on the contact information.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Those posts were from Feb. 2004


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

http://stores.ebay.com/Bolink-RC-Cars-Close-Out-Sale_W0QQsspagenameZl2QQtZkm


----------



## Alpha (Sep 19, 2002)

THe Legend still continues! 
www.bolinkrc.com


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The official Legends web site is at www.rcspecracing.com


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Bolink Parts: I'm looking for the Bolink Nylon Spacer trees. They sold a molded nylon spacer assortment on a tree of all different thicknesses, with an 1/8" ID. I think they were slot car axle spacers as well.
If anyone knows where I can locate a bunch of them, let me know... :dude: 

Regards,
Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion
www.putnampropulsion.com
(518) 452-0422


----------



## CeO21 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hello Todd:

Back in Feb 2004, (the start of this thread) I had just driven a round trip of over 260 miles just for these very same spacers. That's all I went looking for. I returned with them and a whole lot more. Try to reach Steve Rule thur his site on Ebay or bolinkrc. ASK if he has any left. I got a grocery sack full for a great price.

Regards,
Cecil Collins


----------

